# Tastatur kontrolle bei 2 monitoren



## Turalyon (26. April 2021)

Da ich demnächst endlich meinen neuen Computertisch bekomme, kann ich nun endlich 2 Monitore nutzen.

Mit der Maus kann man ja die Monitore wechseln, indem man den Zeiger einfach rüberschiebt, aber wie funktioniert das bei der Tastatur? Gibt's da ein tool oder eine Tastenkombination (Windows 10), mit der man die Eingabe wechseln kann?

MfG


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Da ich demnächst endlich meinen neuen Computertisch bekomme, kann ich nun endlich 2 Monitore nutzen.
> 
> Mit der Maus kann man ja die Monitore wechseln, indem man den Zeiger einfach rüberschiebt, aber wie funktioniert das bei der Tastatur? Gibt's da ein tool oder eine Tastenkombination (Windows 10), mit der man die Eingabe wechseln kann?
> 
> MfG


Öhm
Also zwischen den Tasks wechseln, oder was meinst Du?
Inwiefern die Eingabe pro Monitor?


----------



## Turalyon (26. April 2021)

Angenommen ich daddle ein Spiel auf dem ersten Monitor und will dann was auf dem zweiten Monitor googlen, geht das direkte wechseln auf den zweiten Monitor? Oder muss ich da mit der Maus in die Adresszeilen klicken, damit das funktioniert?

Und ich will ja, wenn ich was tippe, nicht in dem Spiel was auslösen


----------



## Loosa (26. April 2021)

Der Tastatur ist das so egal wie der Maus. 
Ein zweiter Bildschirm erweitert ja nur die Arbeitsfläche des Rechners. Die Tastatur schreibt im jeweils aktiven Fenster, so wie bisher auch. Oder verstehe ich deine Frage nicht?

Komplizierter ist es wenn du mehrere PCs mit einer Maus/Tasten-Kombi bedienen willst, geht aber auch.


----------



## Loosa (26. April 2021)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Angenommen ich daddle ein Spiel auf dem ersten Monitor und will dann was auf dem zweiten Monitor googlen, geht das direkte wechseln auf den zweiten Monitor? Oder muss ich da mit der Maus in die Adresszeilen klicken, damit das funktioniert?
> 
> Und ich will ja, wenn ich was tippe, nicht in dem Spiel was auslösen


Ach so meinst du das. Zum Teil kommt es darauf an, wie das Spiel es behandelt. Beziehungsweise ob es fullscreen oder windowed fullscreen läuft.

Bei Herr der Ringe Online kann ich mit der Maus einfach aus dem Spielebildschirm rüber auf meinen zweiten Screen. Um etwas zu tippen muss ich dann aber erst was anklicken, sonst passiert das weiterhin im Spiel.
Bei Evil Genius 2 funktioniert das nicht. Der Mauszeiger ist im Spiel eingesperrt bis ich mit Windows-Taste oder Alt-Tab zu etwas außerhalb des Spiels wechsle. Bei Titeln ohne Maus im Spiel funktioniert das meist auch so.

Input ist im Endeffekt immer das gerade aktive Fenster.


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Angenommen ich daddle ein Spiel auf dem ersten Monitor und will dann was auf dem zweiten Monitor googlen, geht das direkte wechseln auf den zweiten Monitor? Oder muss ich da mit der Maus in die Adresszeilen klicken, damit das funktioniert?
> 
> Und ich will ja, wenn ich was tippe, nicht in dem Spiel was auslösen


Wenn Du im rahmenlosen Fenster spielst, kannst Du mit der Maus "aus dem Spiel" und im Browser was eintippen.
Oder per ALT-TAB die Task ändern. Ist recht simpel. Spiele so zum Beispiel oft Elite:
Hauptbildschirm das Spiel, Nebenbildschirm Routenplaner für Elite, Youtube, etc


----------



## Turalyon (26. April 2021)

Thx. Also ist das aktive Fenster auf dem 2M so als wenn ich Alt+Tabbe


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Thx. Also ist das aktive Fenster auf dem 2M so als wenn ich Alt+Tabbe


Hmm, so ungefähr.
Ist schwierig zu beschreiben.... aber einfach zu handhaben.
Mach Dir keinen Kopf, es funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## Loosa (26. April 2021)

Ein Titel, der mir gerade nicht einfällt, besteht darauf sich zu minimieren wenn ich raustabbe. Bisschen lästig das.
Aber ansonsten funktioniert es recht eingängig.


----------



## Turalyon (26. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Du im rahmenlosen Fenster spielst, kannst Du mit der Maus "aus dem Spiel" und im Browser was eintippen.
> Oder per ALT-TAB die Task ändern. Ist recht simpel. Spiele so zum Beispiel oft Elite:
> Hauptbildschirm das Spiel, Nebenbildschirm Routenplaner für Elite, Youtube, etc


Wenn du da alt-tab auf den browser machst, wechselst du da auf den zweiten monitor?


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2021)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Wenn du da alt-tab auf den browser machst, wechselst du da auf den zweiten monitor?


So wechsle ich einfach aus dem Spiel raus. Um wieder ins Spiel zu gelangen kann man mit der Maus auf den Gamemonitor. Oder per Taskleiste.... Darum hab ich diese auch auf dem zweiten Monitor.


Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Titel, der mir gerade nicht einfällt, besteht darauf sich zu minimieren wenn ich raustabbe. Bisschen lästig das.
> Aber ansonsten funktioniert es recht eingängig.


Da gibts auch ein Tool für:




__





						Windowed Borderless Gaming
					

Play all your games in windowed borderless




					westechsolutions.net
				



Benutze das hauptsächlich für alte Games.


----------

